# Snood?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Do any of you use a snood when feeding your dogs? Tucker's ears are getiting longer, and Rocky has 'Fabio' hair so I was considering trying these out, but I have no idea where to get one, or what kind of size to even look for. Suggestions?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Never heard of it


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Etsy has a lot if them



https://www.etsy.com/market/snood_for_dog

When I give Dewey something messy to eat I put two piggies in to keep the hair out of the way. 

I should buy one or two


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/164606079/cupcake-dog-snood-birthday-dog-snood-dog?ref=market


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Soooo that's what a snood is

I like your idea better Debbie
When Maddie gets here I'll have to see what's she's like.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Shelly I'll be you could just cut the end off of a sock and get the same outcome.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Well.... let me just say..... I've used it and it was NOT a success for me. My youngest, Sydnie, has long ears and she ends up chewing on them while eating home cooked chicken and brown rice for dinner at night. Once I put it on her she shook her head and it either ended up around her shout and covering her whole face.. I was laughing so hard I almost ... well never mind... lol .. Then the next few times we tried it would pop off of her head. Now I don't know if it was just Sydnie, but we couldnt make it work. I ended up using a scrunchie and put her ears on top of her head. 

Maybe it will work better for you. It was only a waste of money for me.... Good luck.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

For Lola, I actually just use a stretchy sweater, use it like you were putting it on, then stop just above the eyes. She is so focused on eating she wouldn't dream of stopping and taking it off before she was done  could be a good way for you to try before buying one anyway.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You all have given me some great ideas. Deb, I may actually tie back his ears like you did with Dewy, but I also thought of a shirt sleeve-then again a shirt sleeve is big enough for a shirt for him so maybe the sock is best. We'll play a little with our options and see how it goes


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I tried the cutoff sock for Dewey. It would work He looked at me like I'm crazy! LOL


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will never be able to get that picture out of my mind, Debbie. 

Would a scarf work. Luck is less happy with things being pulled over his head then he does velvro or something tied around him.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> I will never be able to get that picture out of my mind, Debbie.
> 
> Would a scarf work. Luck is less happy with things being pulled over his head then he does velvro or something tied around him.


LOL Walter!! 

Dewey didn't seem to mind at all, but he is special sometimes. 
----------


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I love that Dewey is the test model!
I guess if it works for Dewey, it will work for any dog!:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I love that Dewey is the test model!
> I guess if it works for Dewey, it will work for any dog!:thumbsup:


Ha ha! I didn't want to use my "pretty sock" so I used one of Den's old heavy duty insulated one.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> LOL Walter!!
> 
> Dewey didn't seem to mind at all, but he is special sometimes.
> ----------


Sorry off topic for a second, but that is exactly what Marge has said about Bart, her special little guy.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I tried the cutoff sock for Dewey. It would work He looked at me like I'm crazy! LOL


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: OMD I LOVE it! Best pictures EVER!  This made my day.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

A little embarrassed !


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> LOL Walter!!
> 
> Dewey didn't seem to mind at all, but he is special sometimes.
> ----------


Dewey didn't _seem_ to mind. Well, maybe not, but you had better hope he doesn't find out you put that picture on the world wide web.

I have to go, MiMi is sending a message to someone on the laptop. What could she be up to?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Dewey didn't _seem_ to mind. Well, maybe not, but you had better hope he doesn't find out you put that picture on the world wide web.
> 
> I have to go, MiMi is sending a message to someone on the laptop. What could she be up to?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Jeese Louise, she just snatched my credit card and is on Expedia. What is she up to? Now, she is booking a limo service in OHIO. WTheck?


----------



## simba11 (Nov 20, 2014)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:too funny


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

oh my goodness those pictures of Dewey with the sock on his head is hilarious. I love the embarrassed one....poor Dewey, what did Mom do to you. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


>



He looked at you as he's the most beautiful funny and lovable guy. Look at that precious face! Love him


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Jeese Louise, she just snatched my credit card and is on Expedia. What is she up to? Now, she is booking a limo service in OHIO. WTheck?


So is Mimi going to see Dewey?:innocent:


----------

